# Old Log Resort



## binkley (May 1, 2001)

A couple of months back I asked for suggestions for a canoe livery in which to have a company canoe outing. One of the suggestions was The Old Log Resort on the Muskegan R. near Marion. We had our outing yesterday and it was one of the best outings we've had in a while. I would definitely recommend the Old Log Resort to anyone. The general consensus from my all attending the outing was that everyone enjoyed the river, the livery and the people running it.

Thanks to whoever made this suggestion.

Binkley


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

My fiances relatives own the old log. Very nice people glad you had a good outing.


----------



## binkley (May 1, 2001)

JFINK,

Please pass it on to your future in-laws that the MMI group had nothing but great things to say about their service, and that we are excited to do it again next year.

Bink


----------



## SARDog (Jul 17, 2003)

Glad to here you guys had fun. I use to drive by it everytime I was in the area. I always heard it was a great place to go and there arent a bunch of drunks on it like the eastern rivers.


----------

